
Yeti – probably the most agile statically typed language on the JVM (2011) - networked
https://chrisichris.wordpress.com/2011/02/24/yeti-probably-the-most-dynamic-of-the-statically-typed-languages-on-the-jvm/
======
nikolay
Actually, I got disappointed that 'case' ends with 'esac', 'try' with 'yrt',
'if' with 'fi', and there's also ''elif'! The binary 'b_and' and 'b_or' also
disappoint a bit. Oh, well, there's no perfect language... except Rust?

Also, why some keywords have underscore ('unsafely_as') and others such as
'classOf' don't? Now I'm really disappointed! Totally inconsistent is
'instanceof', 'typedef', 'norec', too!

I wish I can undo my upvotes!

~~~
nikolay
I created an issue [0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/mth/yeti/issues/21](https://github.com/mth/yeti/issues/21)

------
nikolay
Lovely clean, expressive, and consistent syntax! This definitely is a
language, which I'm gonna experiment with!

